# Where to buy cameras online



## JEMOL (19 Aug 2007)

I am looking to buy a Fuji digital camera online as the Irish stores are very expensive.  Does anyone know any addresses of online stores that will deliver to Ireland.  Pixmania don't have the camera in question and Amazon will take 4 weeks to deliver.

Thanks,
J


----------



## ClubMan (19 Aug 2007)

Have you tried www.7DayShop.com?


----------



## JEMOL (19 Aug 2007)

Thanks Clubman

But they don't sell Fuji cameras.  Only Sony and Canon.

J


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Aug 2007)

Where to buy photographic equipment and consumables

This sticky on the Boards.ie photography forum might be of help.


----------



## Jennypen (19 Aug 2007)

Hi there,
This is a great store here in New York, known to be best value even here where prices are very competitive and they ship all over the world. I've purchased here and its always full with international tourists so there should be no problem with after sales service either. Hope it helps.

Main website:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/

Re: International Orders



Jen.


----------



## bankrupt (19 Aug 2007)

Jennypen said:


> Main website:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/
> 
> Re: International Orders



I'll second that recommendation for B&H and add adorama.com.


----------



## JEMOL (19 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
Re adorama.com
Will the package be stopped at customs and if so how much tax/duty will be due on a camera worth $150?
How long with it take from the US assuming it gets stopped at customs.

J


----------



## KBR (20 Aug 2007)

I have used BH Photo Video also - got a fujifilm Z3 for around €100 less than price here.  You'll get a USA plug so if you have another camcorder/camera/laptop which has a transformer just use the UK plug section of the lead to plug into the transformer of the new camera lead.


----------



## Silvergirl (20 Aug 2007)

www.expansys.ie

Worth trying, my husband and I have bought ours from each of these and got great prices and service.

BRgds


----------



## rugbyjackol (21 Aug 2007)

Yeah I bough from http://www.bhphotovideo.com/ and found the  product to be first rate but I had a friend  bring it into the country. You might get hit with the VAT and duty otherwise. Also look at http://www.amazon.co.uk but the  prices are not as good as in the US. What type of Fugi are you loking for?


----------



## phester (21 Aug 2007)

Try 

pixmania.ie

or sometimes this german site have some good offers.

Pixass.de


----------



## Josey Wales (22 Aug 2007)

I bought a Canon camera from www.pixmania.com a month ago. It saved me €160 over shops in Dublin and it was delivered within the week.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2007)

Josey Wales said:


> I bought a Canon camera from  a month ago. It saved me €160 over shops in Dublin and it was delivered within the week.


Yeah but...


JEMOL said:


> I am looking to buy a Fuji digital camera online as the Irish stores are very expensive. Does anyone know any addresses of online stores that will deliver to Ireland. Pixmania don't have the camera in question and Amazon will take 4 weeks to deliver.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


----------



## droileen (22 Aug 2007)

I bought a high spec. FUJI camera from  some months ago & could not find any other place cheaper.  But BEWARE, make sure it shows "in stock" before you complete the transaction, or you may end up waiting for weeks for delivery.
Average delivery takes about 10/14 days.


----------



## droileen (22 Aug 2007)

[broken link removed] have Canon, Sony, Panasonic, Olympus, Kodak, Samsung but no Fuji.  They are, however, very reliable & competitive.


----------

